
Betting on Electronic Gaming Machines Is Intensified by Reptile-Induced Arousal - blopeur
https://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s10899-009-9174-4
======
gjvc
Right, which is why all casinos, of whatever grade, attempt to appear
glamorous and exotic in order to work up the most pedestrian of punters into
thinking they are high-rollers. People in an elated state seem to be
comfortable with taking more risk. Whether they understand the odds of the
game is another question.

